# Lens mount ripped off of camera



## dmatsui (Oct 5, 2010)

As the pictures below indicate my lens mount has been ripped off of the body completly and is currently stuck to the back of my 70-200. I dont think any damage has been done to my lens but i'm guessing i'm going to have to spend quite a bit on repairs for my camera.
I suppose my question is does anyone know if any damage has been done to the lens itself and whether repairing my d80 would be worth it or if i should get a new camera. Also how much would the repairs cost me?


----------



## Dao (Oct 5, 2010)

Ouch!!


----------



## Cole J.M. Photo (Oct 5, 2010)

I would get a new camera at this point, the d7000 looks SWEET, but as far as repairs go it may be $300-$500


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 5, 2010)

lol its a Nikon...


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 5, 2010)

WOW, that makes two Nikons I've seen were this has happened (Kunalini had the lens mount break off of his lens).  I would say time for a new camera.  Just out of curiosity, what caused the failure?


----------



## Overread (Oct 5, 2010)

How did it break off? If the lens hit the ground there is a chance that you might have knocked an element slightly out of alignement - but you can't tell that without testing the lens - chances are it could be perfectly fine.

As for getting the lens mount off the lens remember you have to push a button to release the lens from the camera - might be that the "lock" is still in place on the mount attached to the lens so look around for some sort of lever or push button to release the lock to get it off.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 5, 2010)

Ouch!!  Sorry for your loss.

Yeah, my problem was caused by me on the 24-70mm lens.  My toe caught the tripod and it smacked the ground.  It took 4 weeks to get an estimate from an authorized repair shop and I don't have a clue yet when it will return to my bag.  I was expecting a $500 repair, but it turns out to be only $290.

The D80 is still a good camera, so you might want to check how much the repair will be instead of just going out and purchasing a new camera.  Of course, you could always keep the D80 as a second body.


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to a D90. A soccer ball removed a Sigma 150-500 zoom. The lens mount screws were stripped out of the bayonette. Another member here (Pure) had it happen with a 80-200 zoom.

It is usually impact damage.

My Nikon USA Service repair was about the same cost as kundalini's, and took 6 weeks because of a hold awaiting parts. The camera has to essentially be completely disassembled to put a new bayonette in it.

Since it's not a warranty repair any shop having Nikon parts can do it.

There is link to a list of Nikon authorized reapir shops listed here:

Nikon Service and Repair


----------



## Mbnmac (Oct 5, 2010)

The D70-90 and below all have plastic bodies, which means that the screws on the mount are connected to plastic, not a metal body. This means that a heavy lens such as the 70-2/300 can cause the screws to strip the threads if it's not supported.

This is why metal bodies are better in general, and the D7000 is a nice step up


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mbnmac said:


> This means that a heavy lens such as the 70-2/300 can cause the screws to strip the threads if it's not supported.



Shenanigans.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 5, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> Mbnmac said:
> 
> 
> > This means that a heavy lens such as the 70-2/300 can cause the screws to strip the threads if it's not supported.
> ...


 
Ya but you left out the first part, so this is out of context...

"The D70-90 and below all have plastic bodies, which means that the screws on the mount are connected to plastic, not a metal body."

He does make a good point, no?


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 5, 2010)

His point that they are plastic is valid. His point that they could be ripped off under  unsupported (implied normal) use is what I was disputing. All instances mentioned here were of catastrophic failure due to impact (user error) not unsupported use.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 5, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> His point that they are plastic is valid. His point that they could be ripped off under unsupported (implied normal) use is what I was disputing. All instances mentioned here were of catastrophic failure due to impact (user error) not unsupported use.


 
Ahh ok.

Ya this does seem very uncommon.

So much so that I have never heard of it before for any camera...


----------



## Mbnmac (Oct 5, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> His point that they are plastic is valid. His point that they could be ripped off under  unsupported (implied normal) use is what I was disputing. All instances mentioned here were of catastrophic failure due to impact (user error) not unsupported use.



There have been many posts made about a camera coming out of a bag just like this, I can't remember who it was off the top of my head though.

Yes, the impacting will tear it apart, but if you leave it lens down in a bag, without the lens being on a surface so 'pulling' on the mount, this can and will happen to a plastic body, when what, 3 screws are supporting around a kilo of weight?

I'm 2 days from owning a D90, I'm not knocking it, but this is a documented problem with the plastic body, and something I'm going to be very careful of when storing the thing.

When shooting, you're usually supporting the lens with your hand so it shouldn't just come off then.


----------



## Mbnmac (Oct 5, 2010)

ah, here we go

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...views/195718-broken-nikon-d90-lens-mount.html

quick forum search, 3rd or 4th result


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 5, 2010)

dmatsui said:


> As the pictures below indicate my lens mount has been ripped off of the body completly and is currently stuck to the back of my 70-200. I dont think any damage has been done to my lens but i'm guessing i'm going to have to spend quite a bit on repairs for my camera.
> I suppose my question is does anyone know if any damage has been done to the lens itself and whether repairing my d80 would be worth it or if i should get a new camera. Also how much would the repairs cost me?



I think the black against the organ background is an interesting color-scheme.  But I don't you you quite nailed the focus, and the dead center composition is generally not the best for this type of shot, IMHO.  You should read about the rule of thirds.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 5, 2010)

Shall we start another Nikon vs Canon thread?  :lmao:

JK


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 5, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Shall we start another Nikon vs Canon thread? :lmao:
> 
> JK


 
Someone just did lol. 

Its a glass one this time.

Better get some popcorn ready...


----------



## dmatsui (Oct 5, 2010)

@overread, yea it fell to the ground from a table. I dont think it hit to hard and the ground was slightly carpeted so i'm hoping no extra damage apart from the visible has been done. I've also tried looking for that lever but have had no luck identifying anthing.
@kudalini, yea i planned on keeping the D80, i've got about 25,000 uses off of the shutter and i've read that the shutter on the d80 is good up to around 50,000, so i dont feel the need to replace it completly unless the repairs are significant. $290 dollars is not to significant though, if thats it i can live with it . Do you have your camera back yet?
@KmH, thanks for the link i plan on going to a local camera store where i know the guy and he is quite knowledgable, i'm pretty sure they also do repairs, so i'll just go there and ask him what i should do. 
@rolando, i had a friend of mine photograph this, incidently it broke testing new studio exquipment, perhaps we should have used that 

Out of curiosity though how would this spark a Nikon vs canon war, i assume potentially the same problem could occur to either brand?
Thanks for the replies though


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Shall we start another Nikon vs Canon thread? :lmao:
> ...


my plastic mount canon lens is stronger than any nikon metal mount :thumbup:


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 5, 2010)

dmatsui said:


> @rolando, i had a friend of mine photograph this, incidently it broke testing new studio exquipment, perhaps we should have used that



sorry - - that was my attempt at some humor. . .


----------



## kundalini (Oct 5, 2010)

dmatsui said:


> ....
> @kudalini, yea i planned on keeping the D80, i've got about 25,000 uses off of the shutter and i've read that the shutter on the d80 is good up to around 50,000, so i dont feel the need to replace it completly unless the repairs are significant. $290 dollars is not to significant though, if thats it i can live with it . Do you have your camera back yet?...


It was the lens that snapped, not the body mount like yours.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...always-considered-myself-careful-my-gear.html

You'll likely go beyond 50K actuations on the D80, but even if.... you can still get the shutter mechanism replaced.



dmatsui said:


> Out of curiosity though how would this spark a Nikon vs canon war, i assume potentially the same problem could occur to either brand?
> Thanks for the replies though


 One word....... Fanboys.

They're jealous and can't leave us alone.


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2010)

Mbnmac said:


> ...
> This is why metal bodies are better in general, and the D7000 is a nice step up


Uh! Sorry!

The D7000...does. not. have. a. metal. body.

It has metal back and top covers and could well suffer the same kind of damage.

D7000 from Nikon



> *Compact but durable with magnesium-alloy top and rear covers......*


 
Here is a front and back view of a bare D7000 chassis: http://reviews.photographyreview.com/files/2010/09/nikon-d7000-chassis-500.jpg

and here is a bare D300s metal body chassis: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1143/1219834188_6c7ccc3427.jpg


----------



## Mbnmac (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh wow, OK, I stand corrected, I thought it was the whole body, I guess I only ever saw the back shot.


----------



## BLD_007 (Oct 5, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> lol its a Nikon...



thats what I said


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 5, 2010)

dmatsui said:


> @overread, yea it fell to the ground from a table.



So far not one account of it "spontanelously" ripping off the body from the lens not being properly supported.

and no I'm not gonna take it from someone who took it out of the bag and it was broken, anything could have happened to it between when he put it in the bag and took it out. 

This design may be prone to breaking when dropped more so than a metal mount I'll give you that. But not from mounting a 70-200 on there and carrying it by the body. Maybe a 600 or 500 or some unwieldy super zoom, but not a 70-200.


----------



## Overread (Oct 5, 2010)

I have to back up that viewpoint - I've had a 70-200mm f2.8 on my canon rebel (plastic body) and never once had it randomly fall off - kept in the bag and moved around. Of course you don't use this setup holding the camera body only - you physically can't shoot like that (well you might get one shot, just) and get good results 

Even with a metal mount dropping gear on the floor is never a wise move (the metal might hold, but bend instead at an example). Plus sometimes gear breaking causes less damage than if it didn't (ok only example I have here is a few stories of dropped cameras with sigma 1.4TCs mounted between lens and body where the TC breaks in half )


----------

